# Gilson???



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

How come, with all the different manufacturers of lawn/garden tractors & equipment, Gilson is not represented here? I have/had a few & there is no place to showcase them. I want answers. I want the truth! (Too dramatic? Sorry.)

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Let me see what I can do.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, you need to go easy on the Zinc TB LOL
Maybe we can get it added it to the Wheelhorse / Toro forum.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think we could do a Burns/Gilson forum.


----------

